# Tipplers or Highflyers



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

HI All,

I am wanting to know what breed is best to fly with my rollers? Highflyers or Tipplers? Or just fly rollers on own? I want my rollers to fly higher and longer is the reasoning..

Any help or advise please?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I think that rollers are close to tumblers. So maybe, a mix of highflying tumbler in the roller may achieve that for you. Not all tipplers fly high. Not all highflyers tumble. I had a highflying tumbler mix with a flying roller which did not roll, but tumbled like the high flyer: only problem was that it could not fly over 30 minutes. 
I have read that before the Birmingham rollers showed up in N America, the high flying rollers did good time and rolled deep. If you like the color of this breed than you may want to look into it. I will find the website for you.


----------

